# Query no Synaptics: 6003C8. bcm5974. Any hints?

## vitaly_repin

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out why synaptics stopped to work partially with my MacBook Air.

1) What I can see as an end-user: I can use my touchpad as mouse - movements are detected, click is detected. But no multitouch. No luxury functionality which I had several months ago. (Unfortunately, I was not able to detect which part of upgrade caused the issue. Didn't have time to fix it right after upgrade and now need to configure everything once again  :Sad:  ) keyboard works pretty OK, including the "Fn" keys.

2) Xorg is configured through evdev.  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf contains:

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics-all"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

I went through /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf and commented the lines:

#Section "InputClass"

#        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

#        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#        Driver "evdev"

#EndSection

Just to be sure driver synaptics is used.

3) Kernel: 2.6.39. modules hid_apple, bcm5974 are loaded. usbhid is loaded as well.

4) The package x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.4.0 is used.

5) The package x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5 is used.

6) /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows:

[ 16863.666] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad (/dev/input/event7)

[ 16863.666] (**) Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 16863.666] (**) Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[ 16863.666] (**) Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: always reports core events

[ 16863.666] (**) Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[ 16863.669] (--) Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Found keys

[ 16863.669] (II) Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Configuring as keyboard

[ 16863.669] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad" (type: KEYBOARD)

[ 16863.669] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 16863.669] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[ 16863.669] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,ru"

[ 16863.669] (**) Option "xkb_variant" ","

[ 16863.669] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:shift_toggle"

[ 16863.669] (II) config/udev: Adding input device bcm5974 (/dev/input/event5)

[ 16863.670] (**) bcm5974: Applying InputClass "synaptics-all"

[ 16863.670] (**) bcm5974: Applying InputClass "synaptics-all"

[ 16863.670] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[ 16863.670] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[ 16863.670] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 16863.670]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.4.0

[ 16863.670]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[ 16863.670]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[ 16863.670] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[ 16863.686] (--) bcm5974: x-axis range 0 - 1280

[ 16863.686] (--) bcm5974: y-axis range 0 - 800

[ 16863.686] (--) bcm5974: pressure range 0 - 256

[ 16863.686] (--) bcm5974: finger width range 0 - 16

[ 16863.686] (--) bcm5974: buttons: left double triple

[ 16863.686] (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

[ 16863.686] (**) Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

[ 16863.698] (--) bcm5974: touchpad found

[ 16863.698] (**) bcm5974: always reports core events

[ 16863.704] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "bcm5974" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[ 16863.704] (**) bcm5974: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[ 16863.704] (**) bcm5974: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[ 16863.704] (**) bcm5974: AccelFactor is now 0.133

[ 16863.704] (**) bcm5974: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 16863.704] (**) bcm5974: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[ 16863.704] (**) bcm5974: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 16863.704] (**) bcm5974: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 16863.714] (--) bcm5974: touchpad found

[ 16863.714] (II) config/udev: Adding input device bcm5974 (/dev/input/mouse0)

[ 16863.714] (**) bcm5974: Applying InputClass "synaptics-all"

[ 16863.714] (**) bcm5974: Applying InputClass "synaptics-all"

[ 16863.714] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[ 16863.717] (--) bcm5974: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[ 16863.717] (--) bcm5974: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[ 16863.717] (--) bcm5974: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[ 16863.717] (--) bcm5974: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[ 16863.717] (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

[ 16863.717] (**) Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

[ 16863.737] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[ 16863.737] (--) bcm5974: no supported touchpad found

[ 16863.737] (EE) bcm5974 Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[ 16863.740] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "bcm5974"

And that's it.

[ 16863.737] (--) bcm5974: no supported touchpad found

[ 16863.737] (EE) bcm5974 Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

So, I see from this log that "touchpad" was found. Even twice. But no synaptics.

Any idea what can go wrong? At least what is the part where I should start to look into?

Kernel side or X side?

Thanks in advance for any hints!

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, that MatchDevicePath should help (or at least cut down the number of warnings).

----------

## vitaly_repin

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Actually, that MatchDevicePath should help (or at least cut down the number of warnings).

 

Surprisely, it helped. Thanks!

----------

## kami22

Hi,

did anyone find a solution? I got the same problem.

Can you please post your xorg.conf?

Thanks a lot .

Cu kami

----------

